#  Vorstellungen >   Bin nei hier >

## Blumenwiese

Hallo alle zusammen! 
Da ich hier im Forum neu bin,möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen.Also,ich heiße Stefanie,bin 26 Jahre alt und verdiene mein Geld als Rettungsassistentin.Interessiere mich sehr für Medizin und hoffe hier noch einiges zu lernen. 
lg,Blumenwiese  :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Hallo alle zusammen! 
> Da ich hier im Forum neu bin,möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen.Also,ich heiße Stefanie,bin 26 Jahre alt und verdiene mein Geld als Rettungsassistentin.Interessiere mich sehr für Medizin und hoffe hier noch einiges zu lernen. 
> lg,Blumenwiese

 Hallo und Willkommen im Forum,  
du bist also auch sooo eine *zwinker* 
Rettungsfrau, 
Krankenwagenbeifahrerin, 
Patientenhändchenhalterin... *grins* 
Ich bin auch RettAss.... 
Wo arbeitst Du den? 
gruß Schubser

----------


## Brava

Hallo Blumenwiese
Ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Küken

Halli hallo, 
bin auch Rettungsassistentin oder wie man hier so schon sagt, Rettungsleute  :Zwinker: 
ge, Schubser....  *grins* 
Viel Spass hier und gut Informationen...  
Lg küken

----------


## Patientenschubser

> ....*Rettungsassi*...

 
Waaaa da stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf, das klingt wie Assozial.
Wie eine absolute Abwertung unseres Berufes... 
Dann bin ich doch lieber noch Krankenwagenbeifahrer, 
hier gibt es im Mom auch eine Stelle dafür.... klick mich

----------


## sheena

Auch Dir ein Herzliches Hallo und Willkommen  :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

hallo blumenwiese, 
herzlich willkommen im forum, schön dass du da bist :Smiley:

----------


## Farbenspiel

Grüß Dich Blumenwiese und auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen:-)

----------

